# 2000w inverter help



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all

I have a 2000w pure sine wave inverter for my microwave am just wondering if there was anyway I could wire it up in stead of plugging and un plugging the microwave all the time, so it will work when am on hook up and also when am not(500ah battery bank)
the only reason why I don't want to be plugging and un plugging the microwave is because the socket is a pig to get too.
Hope I made sense am not too good at explaining my self lol

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## piman (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Paul, 

I don't see there is any problem doing that but why don't you leave it plugged in all the time?

Alec


----------



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

piman said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I don't see there is any problem doing that but why don't you leave it plugged in all the time?
> 
> Alec



Hi Alec
I mean at the socket that the microwave is plugged into is there anyway that I can wire a cable from my inverter into it so the socket will work off the inverter and also will work when on electric hook up 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 19, 2015)

if you have a rcd fuse unit wire the inverter in where the mains joins in and then a hd relay on the feed side linked to a switch at the dashboard,hope you understand its very simple but if you require a diagram i will draw up and post tonight.


----------



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> if you have a rcd fuse unit wire the inverter in where the mains joins in and then a hd relay on the feed side linked to a switch at the dashboard,hope you understand its very simple but if you require a diagram i will draw up and post tonight.



Hi
That's fantastic if you could do a diagram for me please
thank you


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 19, 2015)

hope this makes sence ,mais in is where you plug from campsite or home comes in to fuse box .
There are a few sparks on here ask them to and run this past them,remember be safe electrikery kills.
The litle box i forgot to name is the relay and you will have to get one with the right ampage,hope this helps.


----------



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> hope this makes sence ,mais in is where you plug from campsite or home comes in to fuse box .
> There are a few sparks on here ask them to and run this past them,remember be safe electrikery kills.
> The litle box i forgot to name is the relay and you will have to get one with the right ampage,hope this helps.


Hi
thats great thanks for that 
helps a lot


----------



## mikejay (Mar 19, 2015)

That relay would need to have a very high amperage switching a 2000w inverter. The way i did mine on my last van and others i know was to find the feed from the ehu socket to the mcb/fuseboard chop this feed in half put a 3 pin plug on the end from the mcb unit and a 3 pin plug socket on the ehu end. Then when on hookup you plug these both together when on inverter you plug the lead from mcb direct into inverter. No chances of the 2 ever being connected together and all your 240v from the inverter will run through your existing mcb/fuses and out your existing 240v sockets.

mike


----------



## slonger (Mar 19, 2015)

on mine I fitted one of these switches with 2 positions one position I made the inverter and the other i made ehu. I wired it so that when I switch to inverter all my 240v sockets are live. 
Steve
Mains power selector switch 16amp, 2 pole 2 way PSS016 | eBay


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not keen on a couple of aspects of Trev's solution (sorry Trev lol)



slonger said:


> on mine I fitted one of these switches with 2 positions one position I made the inverter and the other i made ehu. I wired it so that when I switch to inverter all my 240v sockets are live.
> Steve
> Mains power selector switch 16amp, 2 pole 2 way PSS016 | eBay



This is probably the easiest way without having to get out of the van. The other option is that you make a lead to go from the mains socket of the invertor to a 16A blue socket that you then connect to the normal EHU point on the van. Just make sure you turn off everything that runs from the mains that you don't need - particularly the battery charger.

You can make it fully automatic if you want with a mains powered contactor - I'll draw a pic.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 19, 2015)

Simple auto switchover so cannot connect two supplies together.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here you go:






On EHU the coil will be energised, and change the state of all four contacts. This will connect the microwave socket to the mains.

If no EHU, the contacts will stay as drawn and connect the inverter to the microwave socket.

Just looking for suitable gizmo.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 19, 2015)

This has the correct contacts, and from memory it's the type capable of the current required. Please check though if you're going this route.

Siemens Overload Relay 3RH1122-1AU00, 240 V ac | eBay


----------



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

wow thanks for all your reply's and to take the time to do diagram's
I like the idea of the switch,which I will go with doing it that way
Thanks again for everyone's help/advice, this is what makes this forum so fantastic 

Paul


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 19, 2015)

mikejay said:


> That relay would need to have a very high amperage switching a 2000w inverter. The way i did mine on my last van and others i know was to find the feed from the ehu socket to the mcb/fuseboard chop this feed in half put a 3 pin plug on the end from the mcb unit and a 3 pin plug socket on the ehu end. Then when on hookup you plug these both together when on inverter you plug the lead from mcb direct into inverter. No chances of the 2 ever being connected together and all your 240v from the inverter will run through your existing mcb/fuses and out your existing 240v sockets.
> 
> mike



why go to all that bother my dia is the same only permanent.


----------



## slonger (Mar 19, 2015)

here is a picture of the switch fitted in the cupboard.  its an image taken from a video so please dont try play it


----------



## wisper (Mar 19, 2015)

slonger said:


> here is a picture of the switch fitted in the cupboard. View attachment 28778 its an image taken from a video so please dont try play it



Great thank you


----------



## mikejay (Mar 19, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> why go to all that bother my dia is the same only permanent.



The diagram to me just looks like you have used a relay to make a remote switch to turn the inverter on and wired the 240v output into the consumer unit. So when on hookup you will be back feeding the inverter no idea if the inverter would like that?

Mike


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 20, 2015)

I found this post very useful thanks to all.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 20, 2015)

mikejay said:


> The diagram to me just looks like you have used a relay to make a remote switch to turn the inverter on and wired the 240v output into the consumer unit. So when on hookup you will be back feeding the inverter no idea if the inverter would like that?
> 
> Mike



dont efect mine at all but you could fit a switch  if you are not happy.
make sure you can turn of a battery charger if you have one.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 20, 2015)

I wired extra sockets into the van using the cream caravan type and converted the German sockets to white UK type.

I have 3 (single and a double) sockets in cream connected to the inverter and 6 white (all double) on the mains hook-up  Some of these are side by side, so it is easy just to plug in whatever the power source.  Simple wiring job.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2015)

John Thompson said:


> I wired extra sockets into the van using the cream caravan type and converted the German sockets to white UK type.
> 
> I have 3 (single and a double) sockets in cream connected to the inverter and 6 white (all double) on the mains hook-up  Some of these are side by side, so it is easy just to plug in whatever the power source.  Simple wiring job.




That`s how i did it as well   :hammer:   existing black sockets for EHU and newer white sockets for inverter, simple and can`t get mixed up  :dance:


----------



## listerdiesel (Mar 20, 2015)

Probably easier and safer to have separate sockets for the inverter and EHU outlets, especially for the non-electrical users.

We have a low-power microwave in the trailer but only ever use it on EHU and then rarely.

The Mercedes has a pure sine wave 1500W inverter and a microwave, but it remains to be seen if it gets used off the inverter or not. 

Peter


----------



## wisper (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks again for everyone's advice on this topic, I have just ordered the switch,
will let you all know how I get on - 
paul


----------



## tomlowry07 (Mar 20, 2015)

would the fridge not switch over to the inverter, when it detects electric. Could be an issue?


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 20, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> dont efect mine at all but you could fit a switch  if you are not happy.
> make sure you can turn of a battery charger if you have one.



Totally dodgy Trev.  You need to isolate mains before any AC Feed is applied to any distributions that are able to be connected to mains -and it has to have a failsafe (see regs for G83 and G59) so that it cannot physically be done by accident .

That means physically unplugging one before plugging in the other, or a changeover device (manual or automatic).

If mains was lost on EHU due to a power fail, and a user then switched on their inverter, it would back-feed down the EHU cable.

This would have you trying to run the site and every other van off your inverter for one, and also potentially giving the poor sod trying to fix the fault a belt at the same time.

A Manual Changeover Switch as suggested earlier is the cheapest and most convenient / easy overall IMO.

G.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 20, 2015)

The safest, easiest and most reliable way is to use an extension cable from the inverter output to the hook up input.  Relays , switches etc are all fraught with hazards and well left alone by the inexperienced.


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all
i got the switch today with the diagram but am still unsure off what goes where, brain not working yet lol
can anyone help me out with advice , I want the inverter to run off position 1 and MCB on position 2 
heres the diagram I got with the switch 

thanks
paul


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 23, 2015)

wisper said:


> wow thanks for all your reply's and to take the time to do diagram's
> I like the idea of the switch,which I will go with doing it that way
> Thanks again for everyone's help/advice, this is what makes this forum so fantastic
> 
> Paul





Paul, If you can figure out which of those several "solutions" is the correct one then obviously you must have far more electrical knowledge and experience than I have. Probably enough that you needn't have asked the question in the first place. 


> but am still unsure off what goes where,


However, given the last plaintive plea, do you think you might not have the required skills to pull this off safely and need to leave it up to an actual live expert.


----------



## listerdiesel (Mar 23, 2015)

wisper said:


> Hi all
> i got the switch today with the diagram but am still unsure off what goes where, brain not working yet lol
> can anyone help me out with advice , I want the inverter to run off position 1 and MCB on position 2
> heres the diagram I got with the switch View attachment 28898
> ...



2-4 and 6-8 are the two OUTPUT connections going to the van 240V fusebox.

3 and 7 are the connections for the Mains INPUT from EHU

1 and 5 are the connections to the Inverter OUTPUT

So you can switch to the mains or the inverter or neither in the centre position.

Peter


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> 2-4 and 6-8 are the two OUTPUT connections going to the van 240V fusebox.
> 
> 3 and 7 are the connections for the Mains INPUT from EHU
> 
> ...



Thank you peter


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> Paul, If you can figure out which of those several "solutions" is the correct one then obviously you must have far more electrical knowledge and experience than I have. Probably enough that you needn't have asked the question in the first place.
> 
> However, given the last plaintive plea, do you think you might not have the required skills to pull this off safely and need to leave it up to an actual live expert.



thanks for your worthless input 
just to point out anything hands on am very good at 
but as I have dyslexia I find diagrams/writing  really hard to get my head around anything down on paper I don't have a clue 
it just takes some one to explane it to me better in simple terms, like Steve has done via phone and email,
And also peter has just told me also
so please keep your little digs to your self, when you have no clue about me
Thank you
paul


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 23, 2015)

As above (but that makes inverter on Position 2, not 1 like you asked), plus make sure you group the lives/neutrals.

Inv L - 3
Inv N - 7

EHU L - 1
EHU N - 5

L out - either 2 or 4
N out - either 6 or 8


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 23, 2015)

wisper said:


> thanks for your worthless input
> just to point out anything hands on am very good at
> but as I have dyslexia I find diagrams/writing  really hard to get my head around anything down on paper I don't have a clue
> it just takes some one to explane it to me better in simple terms, like Steve has done via phone and email,
> ...



You might have dyslexia - whatever the relevance of that is to the present situation -  but what you don't have is the slightest clue what you are doing and yet you are blithely setting about modifying the mains electrical system of your RV in areas which could pose a hazard not only to yourself and anyone else using the RV, but also possibly others in other RVs connected to the same system. 
The main problem is, you don't know enough to know whether your chosen remote advisor knows anything more than yourself and the proof of that was when you were grateful for the first bit of advice offered. You were happy to accept it and ready to rush into it regardless of whether it was good advice or not. Monkey see, monkey do is all very well, but once things progress beyond shelling and eating peanuts, it might be best to consult someone with more relevant skills AND get them to do the work so it complies with all relevant codes..

As I said, if you need to ask about how to do mains electrical stuff, leave it alone.
Perhaps Steve and Peter could give us all their contact details so your heirs and successors know who to contact if things go wrong.


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> You might have dyslexia - whatever the relevance of that is to the present situation -  but what you don't have is the slightest clue what you are doing and yet you are blithely setting about modifying the mains electrical system of your RV in areas which could pose a hazard not only to yourself and anyone else using the RV, but also possibly others in other RVs connected to the same system.
> The main problem is, you don't know enough to know whether your chosen remote advisor knows anything more than yourself and the proof of that was when you were grateful for the first bit of advice offered. You were happy to accept it and ready to rush into it regardless of whether it was good advice or not. Monkey see, monkey do is all very well, but once things progress beyond shelling and eating peanuts, it might be best to consult someone with more relevant skills AND get them to do the work so it complies with all relevant codes..
> 
> As I said, if you need to ask about how to do mains electrical stuff, leave it alone.



am not getting into your silly comments
All I will say is I got it working via the 2 way switch and before you say it YES it is safe 
so yes I do have a clue off what am doing.
i came on here for help and advice, NOT for you to reply with shitty comments, which you can keep to your self
next time I want advice I will go else where,can't be arsed with people like you,


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> You might have dyslexia - whatever the relevance of that is to the present situation -  but what you don't have is the slightest clue what you are doing and yet you are blithely setting about modifying the mains electrical system of your RV in areas which could pose a hazard not only to yourself and anyone else using the RV, but also possibly others in other RVs connected to the same system.
> The main problem is, you don't know enough to know whether your chosen remote advisor knows anything more than yourself and the proof of that was when you were grateful for the first bit of advice offered. You were happy to accept it and ready to rush into it regardless of whether it was good advice or not. Monkey see, monkey do is all very well, but once things progress beyond shelling and eating peanuts, it might be best to consult someone with more relevant skills AND get them to do the work so it complies with all relevant codes..
> 
> As I said, if you need to ask about how to do mains electrical stuff, leave it alone.
> Perhaps Steve and Peter could give us all their contact details so your heirs and successors know who to contact if things go wrong.


I am Pauls wife and the other account user here and this post is solely aimed at Tony. I am however making this s public post as opposed to  a private message... as I feel that sometimes the words of discouragement written by some self-claimed 'helpful individuals', that belittle so many 'amateurs' and make them feel like total dickheads just for asking for help from those that have 'been there, done that' or who are qualified and kind in nature, should be highlighted. 

You, I am sad to say, are the sort of person who prevents other people posting, let alone asking for advice. 

You are the sort of person who thinks he knows it all and puts himself on a pedestal in a forum such as this, because it's so easy to hide behind a computer screen and build yourself a personal resume of limitless skills and world knowledge that qualifies you to put other people down.

You have however, highlighted yourself as arrogant and so far up your own derrière you can see daylight at the other end. 

It's very simple really. If someone comes to a forum, such as this one, and asks for advice or help on something -regardless of their professional qualifications, past and current experience or academic achievements - there are always a lot of very kind people who will do their utmost to help that  virtual stranger. These people are the stuff that a good forum is made of, the ones who help out all in need, give their free time and their skill set to post answers, even giving their time in other ways. 

Then we have those people who had always wondered about how to do something, or maybe never considered it, and who are grateful for the question from the OP and the answers from the kind souls. 

Then there are the killjoys, the ones who love nothing more than to chip in with some smart Alec put-down, discouraging remarks, or just simple shrouded bitter snarkiness. Luckily they are far and few between, but usually enough in number to be able to damage the helpful reputation of any good forum once they get their knives sharpened. 

You don't need to be told which group you're in do you, Tony? 

And for the record... I have an HND in Medical Physics and Instrumentation including electronics, a degree in Combined Science, a PgDIp in Psychology and a PGCE. Paul has a handful of GCSEs. Guess which one of us is smart enough to do just about anything practical in just about any field. Clue: it ain't me. And I didn't have a bloody clue where to start with the project Paul is doing. 

So Tony, DONT put people down because their skill set doesn't match with your ideology of needing to have prior qualifications or the knowledge of how to do something BEFORE they've even learned how to do something by doing it!!! 

Qualifications may be the be all and end all at times,  but all too often they mean jack sh1t. There are an awful lot of incredibly smart people on this forum who don't need to be put down by folks like you, some who may feel insulted by your apparent disregard for their helpful nature and most likely, their practical and/or professional knowledge.

I will end by saying, I noticed you had no practical advice to give to this thread. Just put-downs. Hopefully you're more amiable and helpful elsewhere on this forum, because no forum needs the boot sticking in left right and centre...

Regards, Charlotte


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I should say, Tony is right to suggest not doing it - but could have worded better. Much better.

I've advised because by the time I got on the thread it seemed Paul was going ahead anyway, and I wanted to try and make sure he wired it correctly.


----------



## wisper (Mar 23, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I should say, Tony is right to suggest not doing it - but could have worded better. Much better.
> 
> I've advised because by the time I got on the thread it seemed Paul was going ahead anyway, and I wanted to try and make sure he wired it correctly.



and surly that's what this site is for? I was going to do it myself no matter what, as I  new once I did it it would be 100% safe
all I needed was a little help from others, which am most greatful for 
Paul


----------



## wisper (Mar 24, 2015)

Job all done and working as it should.
thanks to everyone that's gave me help and advice
paul


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 24, 2015)

For what its now worth,i have an inverter with a plug and an electric hook up cable with another plug.
As i dont use camp sites and have a large battery bank and panels my inverter plug plugs into the socket that is then the electric feed into my consumer unit (double pole).
In the event that i want to use mains hook up then my inverter plug is replaced by my hook up cable,this way mains and inverter cannot be mixed up.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 24, 2015)

> And for the record... I have an HND in Medical Physics and Instrumentation including electronics, a degree in Combined Science, a PgDIp in Psychology and a PGCE. Paul has a handful of GCSEs. Guess which one of us is smart enough to do just about anything practical in just about any field. Clue: it ain't me. And I didn't have a bloody clue where to start with the project Paul is doing.



And between the pair of you,  as you both readily admit, you DON'T have what it takes to mess around with mains voltage electrics. Not the knowledge, not the qualifications, not the experience and not the proper licensing.


AND equally culpable in my opinion, are those who gave their advice, especially those who gave wrong or poor advice.


----------



## wisper (Mar 24, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> And between the pair of you,  as you both readily admit, you DON'T have what it takes to mess around with mains voltage electrics. Not the knowledge, not the qualifications, not the experience and not the proper licensing.
> 
> 
> AND equally culpable in my opinion, are those who gave their advice, especially those who gave wrong or poor advice.


am not intrested in what you have too say, nor do I want you too comment on any of my posts I make 
water of a ducks back
paul


----------



## Leion770 (Mar 26, 2015)

*inverter*

Hi all was going to ask which pure sine wave inverter is the best to use or how big it should be?
I would like to be able to run lights and power sockets for tv laptops etc biggest draw would possible be wives hairdryer which is 600watt did read somewhere that if you change all your lights to led they use a lot less power.
I see from previous posts that some say connect to the EHU point but that means everything was running through the inverter what size inverter would that mean?
The previous owner has wired a small 150watt inverter through the fuse box to power the sockets in the motorhome but they only work if the inverter is running and it can only run the tv and sky box nothing more,  he also has one live socket from the rcd which is in the garage and works when we are hooked up to mains not my wives idea of standing out side to dry her hair!!!
He did show me that if i replaced the fuses when on EHU it would then power the sockets which is ok but a bit of a fiddle. 
comments or how you have done it much appreciated 
Regards Mike


----------



## Bikerbeany (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi I have fitted my inverter like this Clive`s


----------



## wisper (Mar 26, 2015)

Leion770 said:


> Hi all was going to ask which pure sine wave inverter is the best to use or how big it should be?
> I would like to be able to run lights and power sockets for tv laptops etc biggest draw would possible be wives hairdryer which is 600watt did read somewhere that if you change all your lights to led they use a lot less power.
> I see from previous posts that some say connect to the EHU point but that means everything was running through the inverter what size inverter would that mean?
> The previous owner has wired a small 150watt inverter through the fuse box to power the sockets in the motorhome but they only work if the inverter is running and it can only run the tv and sky box nothing more,  he also has one live socket from the rcd which is in the garage and works when we are hooked up to mains not my wives idea of standing out side to dry her hair!!!
> ...


hi mike
i bought a 2000w pure sine wave inverter and as you can see by my post all I want it for is too run the plug sockets for use off my microwave,laptop and kindle/iPad and a few other little things
as the microwave takes quite abit off power I have fitted a 500Ah battery bank, I do more wild camping than going into camp sites
Paul


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 27, 2015)

wisper said:


> am not intrested in what you have too say, nor do I want you too comment on any of my posts I make
> water of a ducks back
> paul




Well, that is expressed somewhat more politely than you did in your private message. Trouble is, private messages are only private if the recipient chooses to keep them private. Very good general advice to anyone using the www is to assume everything you write will be kept forever and will be made public.

As for any forum member commenting on yours and anyone else' posts, my view is that on this sort of public forum, there are members who ask for advice on carrying out certain tasks which is plainly obvious that they are either not competent to do the work and/or are not legally qualified or licensed to do.  My considered view is that in this particular case you were one such as was plainly obvious from reading your response to each solution that was given.

The correct advice from any member who IS legally qualified and licensed would be to go and get the job done properly rather than try to do it yourself. 

Compounding the problem are those who are stupid enough or irresponsible enough to offer advice without having any clue as to the competence of the advice seeker. Getting something to work is no guarantee that the job was done correctly and certainly no guarantee that it is safe.  If it was that easy to do mains electrical installations properly, there would be no need for professional and trade qualifications and national regulations and oversight governing their work.

I see all members of these forums as having an obligation to exercise duty of care when they interact with other members and if that means pointing out something that is not right or illegal or dangerous, then, particularly if is is within anyone's particular area of legally recognised competence or practical experience, or is something plainly obvious to any reasonable person, they should continue to do so. The fact that anyone can come here under a pseudonym and say pretty much whatever they like with very little fear of repercussions is one of the big failings of all public forums. As always, what you get out of a forum is sometimes worth exactly what you paid for it - nothing. Trouble is many members don't realise that simple reality and need a bit of help making the distinction.


Paul, feel free to communicate further by PM, but normal conventions regarding politeness and use of foul language will need to apply.


----------

